
Synchronous vs. Asynchronous Programming - walter12
https://medium.com/@lelouchb/synchronous-vs-asynchronous-programming-1bfef19f032c
======
jacobwilliamroy
Javascript is single threaded. Async is not parallelism. As far as I know, the
only way to run javascript in parallel is to use child_process.fork() or
cluster on node.js, server-side. I do not know of any browsers which implement
such.

~~~
e98cuenc
In browsers you can use webworkers to get parallel execution.

~~~
jacobwilliamroy
Cool. The author makes no mention of that.

